# Hoverfly in flight



## carlos58 (Apr 30, 2012)

hello everyone
Xanthogramma pedissequum
With this new species the gallery devoted to insects in flight is always larger

Insects in flight Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 30, 2012)

These are outstanding! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## digital flower (Apr 30, 2012)

Really sharp shots! The Hover is a beneficial insect.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 30, 2012)

Holy shat, carlos! How... damn. Good work, sir.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! Very well done.


----------



## hopdaddy (Apr 30, 2012)

IMPRESSIVE !!!  Sir!


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## EDL (Apr 30, 2012)

WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!  How do you get such sharp macros of them flying???  That is awesome!


----------



## cguron (Apr 30, 2012)

outstanding!!!


----------



## carlos58 (May 1, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------



## SoCalTiger (May 2, 2012)

I'll definitely agree with the consensus - these shots are amazing.


----------



## carlos58 (May 6, 2012)

thank you very much and thanks everyone for likes


----------



## Buckster (May 6, 2012)

Clap, clap, clap, clap!  Well done!


----------



## greybeard (May 6, 2012)

Beautiful!

Tom


----------



## carlos58 (May 7, 2012)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------

